
Disassembly Required - ingve
http://hackaday.com/2016/12/23/disassembly-required/
======
mkagenius
For those interested, there is a reverse engineering online tool for api
secret leaks android, you can upload apk or choose from playstore.

[https://android.fallible.co](https://android.fallible.co)

or see which apps people are playing with:

[https://android.fallible.co/recent](https://android.fallible.co/recent)

------
khedoros1
This is better than the last online disassembler that I tried.

One benefit over the free IDA: Support for a ton of architectures.

Oddly, it detected the format of a DOS binary that I fed it, but decided that
it couldn't find the code entry point (which is encoded trivially in the
header of the binary format).

I also gave it a PocketPC ARM binary. It identified a lot of functions, but
didn't say which one was the code entry point (at least, not that I saw). I
also don't think it identified any of the Win CE system calls.

------
Retr0spectrum
That online disassembler looks good, But I'm not sure it can really compete
with tools like IDA and radare2 (just to name a couple).

Certainly fine for getting started though.

~~~
djsumdog
Plus there's the whole upload your binary to their website. I wonder if it can
be exploited.

------
cranklin
if your source code is compiled without symbols, or if your elf executable is
missing the section headers, or you've run strip, the disassembler will not
give you the function names or the variable names.

~~~
tomsmeding
No, because they're not there ;)

------
wslh
But, can you debug with this disassembler? Silence... 80% of my company work
involves reverse engineering in Windows and we don't find this tool useful for
real work.

